# Tramming my Sieg SX2P mini mill (identical to LMS 3960)



## petcnc (Jan 7, 2013)

After cleaning and degreasing my new mill I made some measurements to test X and Y axis using simple tools:
 an indicator (metric 0,01mm/div) 
an extension about 12,5 cm (5”) and 
a small mirror to read the indicator when rotates and faces the mill column.

The procedure is quite simple. Place a surface plate on the mill table, put indicator in a collet (or in the drill chuck), zero it to a corner and then rotate it a full circle BY HAND writing down each corner reading. 

To manage this procedure without a surface plate I used a piece of glass from an old scanner (as the flattest think in possession). 

I found mill column to lean 0,2mm to the front and 0,4 mm to the left so I decided to shim the column.

Initial efforts using paper (0,06 mm thickness) failed miserably, so I looked for better and more robust shims. 
Most convenient of all available materials was beer tin (nasty habits, I know) at a thickness 0,1 mm and kitchen aluminum foil at a thickness of 0,01mm.

After several trial and error settings I managed to make table stand vertical and the best readings I had were:
X axis 0,01 mm end to end 
Y axis 0,02 mm end to end.

I’m quite happy with that and I can start use the mill now.

Petros


----------



## MCRIPPPer (Jan 7, 2013)

that is an interesting mill. it looks like it has an x2 head, but a totally different base and table. im pretty sure the lms one has a normal base and table(except a little longer travels)


----------



## petcnc (Jan 8, 2013)

This Sieg X2 plus mill is made according to specifications for ARC eurotrade in UK. It is very similar to LMS 3960. 
They are both High torque with a brushless 500W DC motor. 
They have different tables though. Although the 3960 has a longer X table it uses part of it, (only 30 cm) the Sieg X2 uses all 33 cm of table.
The only think I envy in 3960 is the X and Y table lock levers. Sieg X2plus uses two plain bolts for that function and they are practicaly useless. 
I have to work something out on that..


----------



## MCRIPPPer (Jan 8, 2013)

you might be able to thread in the standard x2/sx2 lock levers as long as the thread pitch on your table is M6x1.0mm.


----------



## petcnc (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm afraid is only 4x1.0
I might have to make new threads there... on the other hand it is brand new... and it does not feel right to grab my drill and start drilling and threading...


----------



## MCRIPPPer (Jan 8, 2013)

is the locking bolt the same thread as the column gib screws? if so, the normal x2 locking levers will work.

it seems like a m4x1.0 would be extremely rough thread. actually, take off the z axis lock lever and see if it fits the other axis.


----------



## wm460 (Jan 18, 2013)

Very interesting reading your way of tramming  your  mill, will be referring back to this when my mill arrives.


----------



## petcnc (Jan 19, 2013)

Have you ordered the Sieg or another brand name in the X2 category?


----------



## wm460 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi Petros,
I haven't actually ordered I was just about to get the Sieg X3  when they put the Sieg SX3 on special 
so now reading every thing I can about these. 

*
*


----------



## Richard King (Jan 21, 2013)

Have you ever check the accuracy of that glass plate?  In another post someone told us how a glass pane miked .002" out.    I would indicate the top of the table.  The glass looks cool but I have never seen that done in a professional shop.


----------



## rebush (Jan 21, 2013)

petcnc: Thanks for the useful information. It will come in handy when tramming the mill I hope to be ordering soon from LMS. Roger


----------



## petcnc (Jan 22, 2013)

Richard King said:


> Have you ever check the accuracy of that glass plate?  In another post someone told us how a glass pane miked .002" out.    I would indicate the top of the table.  The glass looks cool but I have never seen that done in a professional shop.



Richard, as I stated, it was not an ordinary window glass. It was salvaged from an old Apple One Scanner and "it was the flattest surface I had". 
Of course it is not a surface plate! When I tested it for accuracy (rotating it on the mill and taking measures -  checking thickness all around) I found it to be accurate +/- 0.01 mm, acceptable for a home workshop. I would be very dissapointed if this "poor man's surface plate" was used in a professional shop. I also tested tramming using a new car disk brake instead of glass and got similar results +/- 0.01 mm @ X and +/- 0.02 mm @ Y.

Petros


----------



## eac67gt (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for the glass idea. I am using a scanner piece of glass and it does mic out to an acceptable level for the home shop. It made tramming the mill much easier.


----------

